# Hymer 544 Classic (2002). Water drain taps.



## alanedwin (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello All,

I don't seem to be holding my water!

In the manual it shows 2 drain taps situated, according to the comprehensive model list, in the "underfloor storage compartment,rear". (there is even a picture of them)

Well I can't find them there or anywhere else. Can anyone steer me in the right direction?

Thanks in advance.

Alan


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Are you sure they are drain taps? Not air vents

Mine is a 05 Hymer 655 and to drain down for the winter I pull up a plug in the base of the water tank underneath the seats, press down on the automatic dump valve at the side of the Truma water heater, open all taps (half hot , half cold) and open up 2 air valves which are situated under the cupboard under the wardrobe. One is for hot and one for cold. They let air in and allow the system to drain.

When filling up again don't forget to tighten these rascals up.

Hope this helps

Bob


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a 2003 B544, which has a double floor, so might be different from yours, but there the two drains (warm and cold) are near the drain cock for the waste tank.

Open the rear, left storage flap (this is in the double floor, so not sure if you have storage there), there are two taps in front, and slightly lower than, the drain for the waste water.

Pieter


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

My 544 drain taps were under the sink cupboard right at the back. My 564 taps are under a false bottom in the wardrobe alongside the Trauma auto drain valve


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

There are three drainage points: at the base of the fresh tank; in the pipes feeding the taps (one hot, one cold); and the Truma safety dump valve.

I am not sure where the fresh tank drain is on yours. Mine (like Bob's) is a plug in the base of the tank beneath the pump. It is attached to a chain.

For a B544 Classic, according to my general manual, the two in-line drain valves for the hot and cold feeds to the taps are "in the kitchen unit, next to the toilet". And the Truma dump valve is "under the wardrobe in front of the heater".

All of these must be shut in order for the water system to retain water. If the tap valves are open, the taps won't work and water will eventually drain from the tank. Ditto with the Truma valve. Obviously, if the tank valve / plug is open, you will see water dropping out as soon as you try and fill the tank.

Philip


----------



## alanedwin (Nov 11, 2009)

OK.

That's 3 different locations from the manual!

Thanks I will try all and get back to you.

ALan


----------



## alanedwin (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok,

I found them. Because we have an oven they were hidden behind a panel which I didn't know came off.

All fine so thanks to all.


Alan


----------

